# offshore fishing in a bay boat



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy weekend guys and gals. Well I know this post will raise alot of eyebrows, but does anyone else on 2 cool go offshore with their bay boats? My wife and I go every now and then when the conditions are perfect. And right now my mind is moving towards this years snapper season. We own a 21vx kenner 150 opti and 60 gallon tank 2006 model. I'm looking for like minded people to buddy boat with. As the offshore guys will pipe in our boat is single engine and if there's any problems your screwed. I don't like the idea of depending on seatow if a problem does happen. We can both go at the drop of a hat my work knows that's why we have sick days.LOL! We like leaving out of Galveston and heading 180 south once past jetties. Any comments or pms will be replied to lets hear from ya.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

I go past the jetties as often as possible in my 22' Champion, and would be open to buddying up for the same reasons you stated. Only thing is, I run out of Sabine. If you ever decide to make it this way for an offshore trip, pm me.


----------



## TexasTrojan (Sep 8, 2011)

I would be interested. I run a 20' Proline Bay with the same 150 Opti. I used to run offshore in Ft Lauderdale. PM me and we can discuss it.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I know I am going to stir the pot, but I think you should reconsider relying on another bay boat not equipped for towing to bring you in from offshore. I am a big believer in buddy boats, but I would really like to know why you would not want to rely on a towing company for a tow.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

before i bot my sportfisher i'd gone offshore in a bay boat far enough to've caught tuna and billfish trolling......... similar size boat and engine w/60gal tank also.... but we carried an extra 30 gallons to re-fuel while out there


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi capt. Kern, it's not that I would'nt rely on sea tow I guess it's a comfort thing with knowing you have help right there with you. I did read a post not that long ago about someone being stranded offshore and his tow provider basically laughed at him on the cell phone. I don't know if anyone else remembered reading that post.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I read that too, but that's now how we do business at Sea Tow Galveston Bay. If you get bored one day do a search on us here and sorry, I didn't mean to hijack thread.


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I've heard. tow companies can take hours to respond. We have never had to use our SeaTow membership (knock on wood!) but I've fished with people who have told me stories about long waits to get towed...

As far as bay boats offshore, We used to run our Kenner 21' up to 25 miles out of Port A, and I know at the old 19' mile rig out of Port A we have tied up beside a guide in a bay boat! During the summer be wary of thunderstorms, they can sneak up quick. The biggest danger you'll face is not wanting to bay fish anymore, leading to your bay boat getting traded up... good luck!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Richgoose said:


> From what I've heard. tow companies can take hours to respond. We have never had to use our SeaTow membership (knock on wood!) but I've fished with people who have told me stories about long waits to get towed...


Sea Tow uses yellow on our boats and your not a Sea Tow member if you bought it through West Marine. We noticed at the boat show that a lot of people think we are the red boats. If your a Sea Tow member thank you and I look forward to serving you one day.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Use to run up to 50 miles in bay boats. Do not know if it a Coonarse thing or what, but will see bay boats out to 30 miles or so out of Sabine every trip offshore. There are always bay boats on the short rigs on good days.

On a side note I have used Sea Tow, and they were fast and everything went perfect. I highly recommend them.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys guys. But what we were looking for was a buddy boat for this summer. My wife and I have gone out quite a few times alone and we would just like to meet others who would be interested in going. Peace of mind you could say. I grew up in Port Lavaca my dad made his own boat that we used to go out in. If you've been there you know most people don't have the money for a offshore boat. I've actually been offshore in a flounder boat many moons ago.I'm well aware of the perils of going offshore. Capt Kern is the # you posted your private #?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to run a 24 ft kenner bay boat offshore all the time,it held 100gal. The only thing is, are you comfortable running 40 plus miles out of galveston to catch decent snapper. If not you will be shoulder to shoulder with all the other bay boats running out of galveston on calm days. You can catch all the kings you want within 20 miles and the occsional ling. Might be better to run out of freeport (deeper water quicker). just my opinion and we used to do it all the time, which led to our upgrade.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The only way you're really screwed offshore is if you're in a single boat that swamps or sinks, and the water is cold enough for fairly quick hypothermia. That's when we see fatalities. Having two boats is way safer than calling back to port for help. Sometimes you can't even get a message off, if bad things happen quickly. A buddy's boat will pull you out of the water in minutes.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a 1975 20' Mako and back in the early 90's I would regularly run out to the Heald Bank 30 miles out no problem. No cell phone no GPS just running off compass and visual markings, rigs, pipes etc,. Now with GPS and cell phones it's an easy decision. I now no longer run off shore but do chase Tarpon on a regular basis from the beach front to 4 or 5 miles out. Again times have changed with cell phones, GPS etc,. Just make sure there are no weather advisories, exercise common sense and be careful, good luck.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd be interested in buddying up with you sometime. I have an 03 Boston Whaler dauntless 18 with a 150 optimax. Least there is comfort in knowing it would never sink. I've run out 10 miles to the close rigs in Freeport with my 14 foot Whaler before, have yet to take the bigger one out. I can also take off at the drop of a hat as well, and head out of Galveston or Freeport. PM me.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

We run as far as 80 gallons of fuel will take us with a little reserve for the trip home. As far as towing, Sea Tow is a great outfit. But towing with a anoyher fishing boat is no problem, rig up a bridle from the towing eyes of the good boat to the bow eye of the broken boat (not the cleats) and take your time.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Heh....Try staying out 100 miles east of the marina you launched in Galveston in a 21-foot Chaparral for three days and two nights, in a tournament. No Loran or GPS. An 80-gallon tank plus a 15-gallon drum. Having to refuel in Louisiana. 

Howard Horton's buddy ran a 23-foot Seacraft from Cozumel to Galveston, non-stop. By himself. Bigger boats making the run that week gave him drums of fuel along the way in mid-Gulf. He said it was so glassy calm, he could see his face on the water when he looked over the side. 

The owner of Meeks Marine ran a 22-Whaler from Galveston to Cozumel, with their own fuel. They stopped in mid-Gulf and changed their props to get the most efficient ride.


----------



## Baffin Mad (Aug 19, 2011)

I ran out a little ways last weekend with no problems. The weather was dang near perfect though. I have a 21' Kenner Tunnel. Cant wait for the next chance to go.
Richgoose you are absolutely on the money about wanting to trade up!


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey trouthappy you're making my wife nervous about my next trip to cozumel we had a 12' footjohn boat a while ago- montgomery ward brand sea king and I alweays joked with my wife about taking it off shore. We don't mind going of freeport, the only problem is if seas are too big we don't know how to fish the icw or bay there, have also gone out of matagorda - that's kinda far and the inlet can be tough. reason we brought up galveston is we went out of jetties did a 180 to first rig and slammed the vermillion snapper


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd be willing to buddy up as well. Im usually able to get off work on pretty short notice too and launch out of galveston. It would be nice peace of mind and I wouldnt mind learning a few spots for next time. I run a 21' Kenner Vision. Im equipped with GPS/Sounder and VHF.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Never been...*

I've never been, but bought my most recent boat for the purpose of doing the occassional offshore trip. 1996 23' Sunbird Neptune W/A cuddy, 200 Evinrude OceanPro (gas hog). Sucker will hold about 150 gallons, but danged if I ever filled it up! :biggrin:

I'm equipped with a VHF, GPS plotter, Sonar/GPS combo (nice to have backup GPS).

I've got decent rod and reels that would work, no off-shore specific tackle, but that should change. 
I need someone to show me the ropes. A friend of mine at work is wanting to buddy with me this year, and I'm open for others as well. Mostly a weekend warrior unless I take a scheduled time off. :cheers:


----------



## Sealover7 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Out of Clearlake*

I'd be interested too in buddying up with you guys. I have an 2005 20.5 Sea Pro with 150 Yamaha (70 gallon tank ) with all electronics on it. I can also take off at the drop of a hat as well, and head out of Clear lake. Please e-mail me ,I am available mostly time.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like to go, but have never been. Just bought a 2012 21' Carolina Skiff with 140 Suzuki that I think will be OK on super calm days. I've got GPS on it and will be installing a VHF soon. I plan to head out, sure would be nice to be able to head out with someone else.



Capt. Billy said:


> If your a Sea Tow member thank you and I look forward to serving you one day.


Hey, isn't that like saying "I hope you break down one day"?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I'd like to go, but have never been. Just bought a 2012 21' Carolina Skiff with 140 Suzuki that I think will be OK on super calm days. I've got GPS on it and will be installing a VHF soon. I plan to head out, sure would be nice to be able to head out with someone else.
> 
> Hey, isn't that like saying "I hope you break down one day"?


I see you are in SA? Do you fish out of Port A? If so, let me know this Summer and if we get a window I'll meet you. 22' Bluewave

info:

Is it legal to bring a 5 gallon plastic gas can on board or does it have to be a bladder of some sort?? Is there a limit to the # of gallons? I have a 43 gallon tank and probably have a range of about 70-80 miles but I'd like to have an extra 10 gallons with me if I did venture out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I see you are in SA? Do you fish out of Port A? If so, let me know this Summer and if we get a window I'll meet you. 22' Bluewave
> 
> info:
> 
> Is it legal to bring a 5 gallon plastic gas can on board or does it have to be a bladder of some sort?? Is there a limit to the # of gallons? I have a 43 gallon tank and probably have a range of about 70-80 miles but I'd like to have an extra 10 gallons with me if I did venture out.


I haven't, but that would be the easiest port for me to head out of either that or maybe Packery. I'm definitely ready to roll when the time comes. I can do vacation days if needed and we plan ahead or weekends if we just wait and watch the weather. I've got a 30 gallon fuel tank, but am looking into dropping another 30 gallon tank next to it (plenty of room back there) for a total of 60. That 140 zuki gives me around 5mpg so far at cruising speeds but I haven't nailed down exact range just yet.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I haven't, but that would be the easiest port for me to head out of either that or maybe Packery. I'm definitely ready to roll when the time comes. I can do vacation days if needed and we plan ahead or weekends if we just wait and watch the weather. I've got a 30 gallon fuel tank, but am looking into dropping another 30 gallon tank next to it (plenty of room back there) for a total of 60. That 140 zuki gives me around 5mpg so far at cruising speeds but I haven't nailed down exact range just yet.


sounds good. I usually fish Rockport / Aransas and get down there a few times in the Summer. If the seas are good while I'm down there then I at least want to try and run off shore a ways. So far, I haven't had a the 1-2's while I'm down there. But I'll get with you when I do and see if we can make it work.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Is it legal to bring a 5 gallon plastic gas can on board or does it have to be a bladder of some sort?? Is there a limit to the # of gallons? I have a 43 gallon tank and probably have a range of about 70-80 miles but I'd like to have an extra 10 gallons with me if I did venture out.


Lol

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=292946


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

For extra fuel, the USCG really wants you to use containers or bladders that are Coast Guard approved. You can haul with Jerry cans or lawnmower containers if you want but there's a reason why you should use the approved stuff - I've seen boat fires and they are not a pretty sight and yes fiberglass does burn.

As to how far you go, remember to calculate your fuel burn rate and save one third for a reserve. You can usually get out quite far but most of the bay boats target inshore destinations like shallow water rigs and reefs, the area around the outside of the jetty, and the surf line at the second or third bar. Bull reds are popular, along with tarpon, ling, and macks. Sometimes you can target red snapper but most the the inshore spots get cleaned out pretty quick. You do have triple tail if they're running.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Lol
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=292946


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Good lord ! Ok...umm no. I said 1 or 2 not 50 ! HAHA.


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would be interested! Would have fun learning a new area as well. I'm in San Antonio and fish Port A mainly so if anyone else is thinking the same thing but closer to Port A I'm down! I have a 21 ft Nautic Star with a 49 gallon tank.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BigWW79 said:


> I would be interested! Would have fun learning a new area as well. I'm in San Antonio and fish Port A mainly so if anyone else is thinking the same thing but closer to Port A I'm down! I have a 21 ft Nautic Star with a 49 gallon tank.


Looks like there are a few of us in SA or rolling through SA.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I run out of Galveston jetties all summer.

22' Robalo w/ a 250 Yamaha... I've had her out 65 miles.

I carry Type I life jackets as well as in shore jackets, a variety of flares, numerous dye markers and floating reflective tape, EPIRB, SAT Phone, 3 VHF's etc... You can never have enough safety gear! I buddy boat out with a lot of guys and we usually hit up a number of platforms. I prefer spearfishing and free dive the rigs with buddies.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

justletmein said:


> Hey, isn't that like saying "I hope you break down one day"?


The way I look at is there are two types of boats. The ones that have broken down and the ones that are going to break down. lol

I meant that I prefer dealing with members rather than nonmembers. Especially offshore calls at $200 an hour.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, looks like my post is getting quite a few responses. The cool thing is there seems to be a few people who are also looking for friends in their area where they like to fish. I've received a few pms with phone numbers I will be calling you. Sorry if people have been waiting for a response, but I'm a local truck driver and time is tight for me monday thru friday. Hope all are having a great week and try to stay dry tomorrow. Buddy and Nikki.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

15 gallon containers are easy to move around the boat and siphon, the 30 gallon drums require two guys and fairly calm seas to siphon fuel. Use a 1-inch clear hose from Lowes with a snapper weight tied to one end, to get almost the last drops. Drill a hole to tie the weight to the hose; 40-pound mono works fine. We did it for many years and no problems. Except the siphon hose once spewed on my buddy's stomach and burned his nutz; he yelled and dove overboard. Also, don't suck on the hose like a gas thief. Submerge the hose in fuel, clamp a thumb over one end, work it up and down 6-8 times, then pull out several feet and stick it into the boat's gas hole. Doing so gave us a long range with a small boat. We tied empty drums to the bow rail. That's how the billfish boats crossed the Gulf to Mexico for many years. Well, maybe they used a small pump.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Check out these fuel bladders. I am thinking of buying a couple for refueling larger vessels or offshore transfers.

http://atlinc.com/marine.html


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2007)

I run out to 35/40 miles in a 23' bay boat out of sabine pass every time the sea's are good and I off from work and went once out of freeport, and want the go more out of freeport this year.


----------



## rgrgmg (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey those out of SA that fish on those fantastic weather windows out of Port A, we're out there to in our 20' Wellcraft and a 60 Gallon tank. I will say, I've got my radio set up with DCS, Boats US Towing for a little insurance and a new 150 Zuk. Would be glad to buddy boat out of Port A. this summer


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I am always looking for a good buddy boat. I run a 20' Whaler with a 225 opti and 90 gal of fuel. I keep lots of safety equipment onboard like epirb, 3 VHF, ditch bags, extra flares ect........ I can get off on short notice almost anytime and can usually find a few people to run out with me. Shoot me a PM next time you are thinking of running out.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Captain Billy with seatow is the only way to go! He has rescued a few people I know that either ran out of fuel in the middle of the ship channel in Galveston or were sinking up clear creek. I see him on the water every day and have no doubt in my mind that he is the best towing service out there!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

That is the beauty of todays fuel outboard motors. I have a 1975 20' Mako. I bought the boat in 1989 for $4,500.00 from a good friend and since have replaced at least 3 fuel tanks, 2 motors, the floor and everything else at least a few times, keep in mind the fuel tank is in the floor and has to be foamed in. My latest is a 49 gallon custom fitted air craft aluminum tank. But with my 175 2007 E-Tec burning about a gallon per 4 miles I've got close to a 200 mile range. I don't think I'll be running out of fuel anytime soon unless I try the Cancun trip I remember John Meeks did years back when Cancun was the hot "bill fishing" destination. That has since changed and all of the big boys have now moved their boats to Jaco Costa Rica which is a spot I hit annually Marlin and sail fishing. But most of todays boats have the fuel efficient 4 strokes so most will not have a range problem which most likely will be the least of a problem you will run into offshore.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

That is the beauty of todays outboard motors. sorrry on typo


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a 14 foot jon boat with an 8 horse motor...Ive been fishing the jetties latley but only when its calm. I would venture out further if i had a smaller kicker motor.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

TroutAle87 said:


> I've got a 14 foot jon boat with an 8 horse motor...Ive been fishing the jetties latley but only when its calm. I would venture out further if i had *another* kicker motor.


:rotfl:

sorry...that made me giggle.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

TroutAle87 said:


> I've got a 14 foot jon boat with an 8 horse motor...Ive been fishing the jetties latley but only when its calm. I would venture out further if i had a smaller kicker motor.


Reminds me of the calm conditions w/ 25 MPH N winds we usually see this time of year... 1 mi out and no life jackets with 5 people on board... I've seen too many horrible news reports.


----------



## Captain (Feb 18, 2006)

*Offshore in a bay boat*

I run a 20' Gulf Coast. I would buddy boat out of Matagorda or Freeport if you are ever in that direction. Hopefully we have more fisherman friendly days this summer before the very short snapper season ends.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

You Cant leave the jetties unless you have a 36ft contender lol but on a serous note my dad use to take me and brother out in a 23ft falcon and it was a blast every time.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Buddy boats are always great, not so much to tow you in but just to have another boat in case one goes down. Buddy Boat when you can, sea tow insurance,proper safety gear and have a fixed VHF radio. We'll be running our 24 Blue Wave out of Sabine some this year looking for triple tail and ling.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Well good morning everyone. God we hate this time of year being another cold weekend and all. Sitting here this morning with a rip roaring fire with my moring joe. Well I'm looking forward to this summer offshore fishing got plenty of responses to the post this will be the last time I bump this post. Just could'nt resist it one more time. Hope all have a great weekend. And remember I posted this so hopefully we all can find new friends to try new things to do togerther with like minded people.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't remember if I posted this earlier, but I had a next-door neighbor who moved down from Ohio. He had a 3-foot gar mounted over his fireplace...He went out and bought an old ski boat and decided to start offshore fishing in February. His outboard was a tall Mercury, six spark plugs straight up and down. Anyway, his first trip went badly, the loose battery (no box) in the stern flopping around, the motor smoking, and his mushroom anchor dragged in 3-foot waves. His anchor line was parachute cord...Somehow they got back to the marina without sinking. No radio, of course. Then the trailer broke and he left that rig on the side of the road for a week, and nobody touched it. Anyway I gave him an anchor and good rope, and persuaded him never to fish again until April at least. I moved away, but never read about him in the papers, so maybe he's okay.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like the makings of a flotilla. I can see the faces of some of the offshore dudes 50 miles out when here comes a whole herd of bay boats! Priceless!

Good Luck and Tight Lines!

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## triton240 (Feb 5, 2012)

Capt. Billy said:


> I know I am going to stir the pot, but I think you should reconsider relying on another bay boat not equipped for towing to bring you in from offshore. I am a big believer in buddy boats, but I would really like to know why you would not want to rely on a towing company for a tow.


Sea tow cost 150 an hr and starts from the time he launches till the time you get to dock with a 250 minimum. Depending how far out you are you could be looking at 800, on agavantage to sea tow is he can get you up on plane


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

We are actually $200 an hour with a $200 minimum, but the tow could also be free if your a member for $169.00 a year.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I might be up for it sometime this summer. I have a 22' GW 300 yami and a 90 gal tank. VHF, EPIRB, GPS, XM weather and Sea Tow!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Getting closer to that time. How are things looking?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Im game!


----------



## DustinB (Apr 8, 2012)

Same here, after a few months of boating experience though. Just got my first boat...


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm ready I'm going to take my illusion offshore


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess it's time to start getting some things organized, not too difficult for the locals who can take off whenever but us coming from out of town will need more coordination. I'm thinking I can shoot down to either Port A or Packery. Is it too soon to start planning, July and later maybe better? Obviously the weather will play a huge role in the schedule for us bay boaters and lately has not cooperated much on the weekends.


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

*24' Baystealth*

I have run my 24' Baystealth 75 gallons 23 miles to mustang island liberty ship reef caught lots of snapper and hit some weed lines very fun bu addicting. I calculated around 70 miles of driving used 30 gallons with 225 yammy 4 stroke. Next time I want to try hospital rock got Lots of new lure even thinking about putting outriggers. Anyone looking for buddy boat out of port a give me a ring I am always game.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Just bough a new to me 2100 Striper WA would love to BB out of Galveston, not sure if I can cruse at the same speeds as yall.
I'm equipped with VHF, GPS plotter, Sonar/GPS combo, 68 gal fuel tank and a want to hit the blue!

PM with contact info sent.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

2400tman said:


> Im game!


X2

Send me a pm when y'all want to go


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

im in..22ft cajun loaded...would love to BB with some others..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone been headed out? I'm wanting to hit it pretty badly, but the only weekends I've targeted have been crazy high winds.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

This weekend might be a go. If the thunderstorms don't move in to early, i'm hoping to hit it out of Freeport on Saturday. Not going real far, 10-20 miles at most. We will see.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

*Count me in for buddy trips!*

I've taken my 19' Blue Wave about 15 miles offshore out of Freeport on calm days. I don't have the fuel capacity needed to go much further since I do some trolling too. I was tied up to a rig way out there one day and a 14" aluminum flatbottom pulled up next to me. I thought I was pushing it. LOL! Count me in for buddy trips....if your not going too far.

Towing:
Just an observation, but if you need to tow someone in, move as much weight (especially people) out of the dead boat and into the live boat as you can. This will allow you to pull it faster, maybe even get on plane depending on the boats. I can't count the number of times I've seen boats full of people being towed in at 5 mph. As someone else said, don't tie off to cleats when towing.....common mistake. Happy towing!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> I've taken my 19' Blue Wave about 15 miles offshore out of Freeport on calm days. I don't have the fuel capacity needed to go much further since I do some trolling too. I was tied up to a rig way out there one day and a 14" aluminum flatbottom pulled up next to me. I thought I was pushing it. LOL! Count me in for buddy trips....if your not going too far.
> 
> Towing:
> Just an observation, but if you need to tow someone in, move as much weight (especially people) out of the dead boat and into the live boat as you can. This will allow you to pull it faster, maybe even get on plane depending on the boats. I can't count the number of times I've seen boats full of people being towed in at 5 mph. As someone else said, don't tie off to cleats when towing.....common mistake. Happy towing!


I'm in the same boat (haha) on the fuel issue. My tank is 30 gal, so i'm limited on my running. I run a 17' skeeter with a 120HP on it. I'm happy to buddy up if you want to. PM me.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Im down to head out of Galveston or Freeport. I have a 2011 Nauticstar 2200 with gps/sonar, VHF, and so on... 63 gallon fuel tank. I have already wondered out about 20 miles out of freeport and found snapper and out to about 30 miles out of Galveston trolling making a little over a 100 mile round trip and burning half a tank. I work in the oil patch offshore for 4 weeks at a time then off for 2 weeks so time is kind of limited but can go almost anytime while I am home.


----------

